# Com que



## Eva Maria

Estic intentant traduir "com que" en aquest context:

- Com que es tracta d’una lectura de nivell elevat, pot ser útil...
 
Traduccions:
 
- Puesto que se trata de una lectura de...
 
- Dado que se trata de una lectura de...
 
Què tal? Altres opcions?
 
EM


----------



## brau

Personalment no veig cap problema en cap de les dues opcions.


----------



## FrankyBCN

Si, ja tambe les trobo perfectes. Una menys formal podria ser *Ya que*, pero les teves em semblen molt bones traduccions tambe.

Salutacions des de la Polonia, la de veritat!

Franek.-


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Crec que totes les opciones son correctes i et dono altre més: "Al tratarse de una lectura...".

Salut i bon dia per tots.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

brau said:


> Personalment no veig cap problema en cap de les dues opcions.


 
Brau,

Gràcies! "Puesto que" potser em sona millor.

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

FrankyBCN said:


> Si, ja tambe les trobo perfectes. Una menys formal podria ser *Ya que*, pero les teves em semblen molt bones traduccions tambe.
> 
> Salutacions des de la Polonia, la de veritat!
> 
> Franek.-


 
Franky,

Sí, "ya que" també és una bona opció, i tampoc és tan informal.

Gràcies!


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> Crec que totes les opciones son correctes i et dono altre més: "Al tratarse de una lectura...".
> 
> Salut i bon dia per tots.
> 
> Ant


 
Ant,

És veritat! Sempre es pot emprar "al + verb" en qualsevol cas!

Gràcies!

EM


----------



## FrankyBCN

Eva Maria said:


> Franky,
> 
> Sí, "ya que" també és una bona opció, i tampoc és tan informal.
> 
> Gràcies!


 
De res!!!


----------

